# Sako's UKC show weekend!



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Great weekend! Sako won all 4 Champion classes, as well as winning BOB (Best of Breed) and getting a Group 2 on Sunday in show 1! Now he just needs one more CH win and he'll be a UKC GRCH. Proud of my boy!

Pictures from both days..

Saturday:

BOB Class, the male in front took it. He's a gorgeous dog, so I wasn't surprised!




























CH Class (minus one other dog),










Sako wants the cheese!










Sunday:



















CH Class,










BOB, when Sako won!










BOB again, the male that won yesterday took it,










The end!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

He's so handsome


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

BoxerParty said:


> He's so handsome


Thank you!


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

Congrats!! Is that you handling him? He looks so focused. He is indeed one handsome dog, and clearly healthy and happy. You must be so proud of him!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

catahoulamom said:


> Congrats!! Is that you handling him? He looks so focused. He is indeed one handsome dog, and clearly healthy and happy. You must be so proud of him!


Yes that's me  Thank you! I am, he was such a good boy this weekend. He really loves the ring!


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Congratulations! He's so gorgeous!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

congrats! how exciting!

Will you be doing any AKC shows or just UKC? Is there a reason you've done UKC over AKC so far? I'm not really knowledgeable on the two shows.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Sako!
You must be so proud!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Huginn said:


> Congratulations! He's so gorgeous!


Thank you!



meggels said:


> congrats! how exciting!
> 
> Will you be doing any AKC shows or just UKC? Is there a reason you've done UKC over AKC so far? I'm not really knowledgeable on the two shows.


I do AKC as well  Just not as often, and we don't bring the camera to them as much. He got his first AKC point a few months ago actually. It's just hard to find majors, and if there aren't any, it's basically a waste of money :/ That and, I'm giving him some time to mature. The AKC dogs are usually HUGE and look like mini adults when they're his age.. he's from slower maturing lines so he sometimes looks silly compared to them!



Janet At Nutro said:


> Congratulations to you and Sako!
> You must be so proud!


Thank you, I am!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Yay Sako!! :clap2: What a great weekend for the both of you! He's one fantastic looking boy!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Yay Sako!! :clap2: What a great weekend for the both of you! He's one fantastic looking boy!


Thank you! He's really maturing now


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

Great pictures! congrats. 
UKC? I didn't know they had UKC shows in the states...or do they? I thought that was overseas.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

What a pretty boy! I know this may sound silly, but what is his breed? I wasn't sure if he was a APBT, leaning more towards Staff? I have a hard time telling the difference... He is so handsome!!!! 

WTG on the show!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

brandypup said:


> Great pictures! congrats.
> UKC? I didn't know they had UKC shows in the states...or do they? I thought that was overseas.


Yes UKC shows are held everywhere in the US! I think they have a few that go on in other countries as well.

Thank you!



Makovach said:


> What a pretty boy! I know this may sound silly, but what is his breed? I wasn't sure if he was a APBT, leaning more towards Staff? I have a hard time telling the difference... He is so handsome!!!!
> 
> WTG on the show!


He's a dual registered (with AKC & UKC) Amstaff. Since UKC doesn't recognize the Amstaff, he shows as an APBT with them. Many UKC dogs are what we call "Pitterstaffs", meaning they have a heavy Amstaff influence. This is a good read: Visual comparison of top winning UKC, AKC and ADBA dogs (hopefully I can link from another forum..)

And thank you!


----------



## CoverTune (Dec 20, 2011)

Cool, I didn't realize you showed in conformation! Congratulations on such a great weekend!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

CoverTune said:


> Cool, I didn't realize you showed in conformation! Congratulations on such a great weekend!


Yup, Sako's my first conformation dog, it's been very fun so far!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Congrats!! You both look great!:thumb:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

kady05 said:


> He's a dual registered (with AKC & UKC) Amstaff. Since UKC doesn't recognize the Amstaff, he shows as an APBT with them. Many UKC dogs are what we call "Pitterstaffs", meaning they have a heavy Amstaff influence. This is a good read: Visual comparison of top winning UKC, AKC and ADBA dogs (hopefully I can link from another forum..)
> 
> And thank you!


That was really interesting, and the comments underneath were interesting too!! It seems that every breed has it's opinions and disagreements on what is ideal and what is not. :smile:

Personally, I think your dog is gorgeous and they should all look like him!


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Congrats!! You both look great!:thumb:


Thanks!



chowder said:


> That was really interesting, and the comments underneath were interesting too!! It seems that every breed has it's opinions and disagreements on what is ideal and what is not. :smile:
> 
> Personally, I think your dog is gorgeous and they should all look like him!


Yeah.. it's a huge "thing" in Amstaff/APBT world.

But thank you!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

kady05 said:


> This is a good read: Visual comparison of top winning UKC, AKC and ADBA dogs (hopefully I can link from another forum..)
> 
> And thank you!


I maybe retarded, but I really do not see a huge difference between the AKC and UKC pictures. Also IMHO most of the AKC and UKC dogs look so overweight, I prefer the fit look of the ADBA dogs. Sako is not plump like the dogs in that thread, will you get him to that point or let him stay on the thinner side??


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I maybe retarded, but I really do not see a huge difference between the AKC and UKC pictures. Also IMHO most of the AKC and UKC dogs look so overweight, I prefer the fit look of the ADBA dogs. Sako is not plump like the dogs in that thread, will you get him to that point or let him stay on the thinner side??


That's because there isn't a huge difference between the AKC & UKC dogs  Like I said a few posts ago, many of the UKC dogs are dual registered.. although they closed the stud books back in '10 so they're harder to find now (only reason Sako could be registered is because his parents were).

No, I won't allow him to get fat.. I don't think I'd be able to GET him fat anyway LOL. I won't have him super lean, but definitely not fat like some Amstaffs you see!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a little late here, but congrats and Sako is getting more gorgeous by the day! That other male that won is really beautiful too.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> I'm a little late here, but congrats and Sako is getting more gorgeous by the day! That other male that won is really beautiful too.


Thanks! Yeah Aslan (that's the other male) is gorgeous.. he's already a GRCH, has multiple BIMBS, etc., I fell in love with him!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Well, I don't know what it is but I'm sure your hard work is involved somehow - your dogs are some of the most beautiful dogs I have seen. I am always amazed at their photos.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

xellil said:


> Well, I don't know what it is but I'm sure your hard work is involved somehow - your dogs are some of the most beautiful dogs I have seen. I am always amazed at their photos.


Haha, yes I do some of the work, but most of it is Sako's doing! He's a natural in the ring and really enjoys his "job". Thank you!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I miss showing so much  

I kinda wish I had left Murphy intact so I could have shown just for fun, I think he would have done really well. 

But he was a terror for the month or so I had him intact.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

meggels said:


> I miss showing so much
> 
> I kinda wish I had left Murphy intact so I could have shown just for fun, I think he would have done really well.
> 
> But he was a terror for the month or so I had him intact.


I really enjoy it.. especially UKC. AKC shows are alright, but UKC people are so much nicer (IMO)! Sako has given me no issues being intact thus far. There were bitches in heat all over the place (most of them APBT's, so they were in our class) at this show and he never batted an eye.. of course, he's only 15 months so that may change, but a few people commented on how well behaved he was considering!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

GAWD....I look at him and can NOT believe he is only 15 months old!!!

What a HANDSOME, HANDSOME boy!!!

I cant wait to see more show pictures!:biggrin:

And as far as UKC vs. AKC shows....I have heard the same thing you are saying over and over, from MANY people. I hope to maybe get Keeva into UKC shows, we shall see, but I KNOW I dont have "AKC Border Collie" material...but then again that is for a reason!!:wink:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> And as far as UKC vs. AKC shows....I have heard the same thing you are saying over and over, from MANY people. I hope to maybe get Keeva into UKC shows, we shall see, but I KNOW I dont have "AKC Border Collie" material...but then again that is for a reason!!:wink:


yep, I'd be proud of that.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> yep, I'd be proud of that.


Yup, yup....like Ive said before, you couldnt PAY me to own an AKC BC.

Sorry Kady for the de-rail!:tongue:


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> GAWD....I look at him and can NOT believe he is only 15 months old!!!
> 
> What a HANDSOME, HANDSOME boy!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks! Hard to believe he still has a lot of filling out to do as well.. this is his grandfather on his mom's side: AKC/UKC CH Trailblazing The Hilltops - American Staffordshire Terrier










He probably won't get that big, but still has lots of growing up to do!



Scarlett_O' said:


> Yup, yup....like Ive said before, you couldnt PAY me to own an AKC BC.
> 
> Sorry Kady for the de-rail!:tongue:


No worries


----------

